# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Transform variable - add operator or

## simpleusers

I have a text box on a web application that allows the user to type what words they want to look. In the first version of the web application the user wrote the words he wanted and was wanted on the table by CONTAINS various words with the OR operator . What I wanted now was to allow the user to write several words, but with a particularity . The words that were inside '' was like a word.

I wish my transform variable, so that adding the OR operator, and the words within the quotes are not to put the OR.

ALTER PROCEDURE 
@Product = ' 'ORANGE LEMON' BANANA APPLE 'PEACH PEAR' '
AS

-- I WANT TRANSFORM THE WORDS 
@PRODUCT = 'ORANGE LEMON' OR BANANA OR APPLE 'PEACH PEAR'
What I meant was that even using the full-text functionality. I'm using CONTAINS . But before the CONTAISN was :

SELECT Description FROM Production.ProductDescription WHERE CONTAINS ( Description, PRODUCT )

Since PRODUCT and was researched by words such as ORANGE LEMON OR OR OR BANANA APPLE OR PEAR OR PEACH .

What is wanted now the words that come from the WEB application within '' stay as if it were the AND operator then was :

Product = '' ORANGE LEMON ' BANANA APPLE ' PEACH PEAR ''

PRODUCT = ' ( ORANGE AND LEMON ) OR BANANA OR APPLE OR ( PEACH AND PEAR) '

----------

